# Pauly Shore Is Dead



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Funny. Not goofy funny (well, okay, it's a LITTLE goofy funny), it's seriously funny. Probably the funniest independent movie since Clerks. Pauly Shore's career is in ruins. Unable to get anyone to answer his calls in Hollywood, he resorts to faking his own death in order to make people appreciate him again.

Cameos by:

Too many frigging people to list. Just watch it and be amazed.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Did people appreciate him in the first place? Alive or dead, I'm not sure I care enough about him to rent a movie he's in. Though, with some of the garbage I've subjected you to, I'll check it out on good faith that you won't steer me wrong as I've done to you in the past.

*cough*Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things*cough*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got to say, not a big fan, "son in law" has to be one of my favorites to watch.

Jeff


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree with both Fright and Z on this matter.Pauly Shore is only slightly funnier than say, Martin Short (Who isn't funny at all. Odd, that their last names are similar) but that isn't saying a whole lot in The Weez's favor. *Son-In-Law* was fairly entertaining for its derogatory pokes at rural folk, but it's definitely no *My Cousin Vinny.*


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Good, I never liked that guy anyway.


----------

